# Turkey decoys???



## HayShotBB (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey has anybody used those collapsable or foam turkey decoys by brands such as carrylite or flameau....... DO THEY WORK ??? theyre pretty damn cheap so i was just curious what y'all thought....THANKS hope to hear from ya AHHHHH BEEEEER :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use two of them.......I like them alot.....light, easy to set up in a hurry, look ok, don't make much noise......Very good decoy. I used to have the one made out of rubber.....it got a crease in it and looks like He!! now.

I would recomened buying extra stakes....they can break and it sucks when that happens in the feild when you are setting up on a big O' tom.

Chuck


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I also used a foam collapsible last year too. I loved it. Had nine toms racing each other for it. Mine had a stake like a northwind goose decoy, but it folded in half so it easily fits into your backpack.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a foam flock ( 2 hens, 1 jake) they are great and work very well. Two years ago I had 3 gobblers come in and started to fight until the boss reasserted his lead. I also have the Sceery inflatable four flock these work great if you have one pegged and won't be moving alot. If you have to move alot with these you will need a decoy bag. The foam decoys you just fold and tuck for a move.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have used all of them and they all work.


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

I have used foam decoys the last few years and I have not had any trouble with it. I do have a friend that told me to be careful because once he had one blow over from the wind infront of a turkey, I bet that was a site for the turkey!! Anyway, besides that one story I have never heard a bad word about them. They are light, portable, and realistic looking.

Good Luck and Happy Hunting
:beer: Cheers


----------

